# Small baby... premature delivery? (update pg2 good news)



## stardust599

Hi guys
I'm sorry if it's out of place posting in here but I think my baby may be coming prematurely and I'm really worried about her.

I'm 28+1 (own dates) or 28+6 (MW dates) and my baby is very small. At my 20week scan she was measuring okay but at 25weeks she was measuring small although not extremely small. I have a follow up scan a week tomorrow but I've been warned to expect her to be very small as my uterus is still measuring 23-24cm, it was 22cm at 25weeks. I feel like baby hasn't grown for the past 3-4 weeks and have a niggling feeling something isn't right.

I've had reduced movements and was put on a trace last week. Baby's movements picked up and they were happy with the trace and told me to keep a good eye on movements. I had reduced movements over the weekend and was put back on the trace for a good 45mins yesterday. For the first half hour they weren't very happy with the variation in baby's heartrate and kept saying they were going to get the on-call doctor up to have a look. They then put me onto my left side with icy water and it picked up again and they decided that it would be okay to wait and do another trace tomorrow. I also meet the consultant next week.

The MWs have been hinting at me that the baby might be coming early and I have a gut feeling that at my scan next week they're going to tell me she isn't growing very well and it might be better to deliver.

I just wanted to know what I can expect if she's born this early and is also small for her gestation?

Will they deliver via C-Section in case a natural labour is too stressful for her?
Will she cry when she's born, is she likely to need resuscitated as soon as she is born?
I'll have to be transferred to a better hospital about 80miles away - will I be allowed to stay and see her everyday?
How long will she need a ventilator etc. for?
Will she have long-term problems from being premature?

Thanks for any answers xxx


----------



## 25weeker

:hugs: I hope your lo stays cooking for many weeks to come but if they do deliver these boards are great for support and answering questions.

I can't answer all you questions and unfortunately until your lo is born no one can give you any definite answers. 

When I seen a neonatal consultant during my pregnancy they said that from 26 weeks they can cry when born. 

You will probably be given steroids to help the lungs mature and it will really depend on the gestation you deliver and how your baby is whether they will need ventilated. No one can answer how long. My lo was on the ventilator for 4 days before going onto cpap.

Not sure if you are in the UK but here most large neonatal units have some family rooms and some may have a Ronald McDonald house near it. I stayed in a Ronald McDonald house which was used for Nicu and sick kids.

Although size is important it isn't the most important. In my unit there was a 26 week baby who was smaller than my lo but was doing really well because her lungs where more developed having the extra week in the womb.

Take care xx


----------



## Anna_due Dec

I think she summed it up pretty well. It's so hard to tell what any individual baby would be like. I think its probably the norm to expect a 28 weeker to need some support with oxygen but can't say how long...could be a few days, could be several weeks. They say to expect your baby to be in hospital until they are full term but often they get out a couple of weeks early. Often baby can be transferred to a closer to home hospital after 34-35 weeks but it depends on the facilities in the hospital near you. I had a 27 weeker born naturally and they didn't even talk about doing a c-section. I think if baby is stable they will let you deliver naturally but they tend to keep you on a bed with a bunch of monitors so they can intervene if baby gets distressed. Neither of my prems have ANY long term health issues. You would never know they were prem. That doesn't guarantee you a healthy baby obviously, i'm just saying, don't feel like baby is doomed for health issues because it isn't necessarily the case. As for staying... you can see the baby anytime you like probably but the hospital itself won't put you up for several weeks. It depends on where you live. I'm in Australia, i stayed in a motel across the road from the hospital but the government paid the vast majority of the bill. Ronald McDonald house also takes prem parents here. The hospital will give you that info or you could google if your government has some assistance scheme. Goodluck...we'll be here if you need us :hugs:


----------



## Marleysgirl

Hi there

Our boy's story is here: https://www.babyandbump.com/premature-babies/183516-andrew-born-29-weeks.html

Andrew was measuring small for gestation and I was undergoing regular growth scans; one of these showed placental bloodflow problems and I was given steroid jabs as a matter of urgency at 28 weeks. These "bought" us another week, and after reporting reduced movement, Andrew was born by c/section at just over 29 weeks weighing a dainty 1lb 6oz.

If there is any chance of distress to the baby, yes, they will give you a c/section rather than induce.

They will have a second theatre team on standby solely to look after your baby once she is born. Whether she is put on a ventilator depends on how well they appear to breathe once born. They will do whatever is necessary to help her survive.

I was allowed to stay on the postnatal ward for 2 weeks, and this was just along the corridor from NICU where our little boy was being cared for. It made it very easy to see him, I was taken along in a wheelchair the next morning (I had him at 8pm) and could then come and go as I wanted. After those 2 weeks I went home, but fortunately lived in the same city so could visit him any time day/night easily. Facilities will depend on the hospital you are in; as another poster replied, your baby will be transferred closer to home once stable.

As for long-term problems, nobody will be able to answer that question for you yet. Keep it in your head that even full-term babies can be born with unexpected long-term problems. Remember that this is your little baby and, believe me, you will take anything in your stride. We have.

Andrew just had his first birthday. He's wonderful :kiss: Your baby will be, too.


----------



## stardust599

Thanks very much, it's really reassuring to hear your comments.
I have felt better movements today, I have a follow up CTG tomorrow to assess how baby is doing and then a further scan a week tomorrow, I will let you know how I get on xxxx


----------



## katy1310

I had my baby at 27 weeks after concerns that she was not growing well, there was reduced blood flow and reduced amniotic fluid. I had pre eclampsia in the end. I was told at 26 weeks that my uterus was measuring 20 weeks, which really freaked me out. My 20 week scan was perfect and I worried and worried in case Sophie had stopped growing altogether. I had a scan at 26 weeks and she was weighing 1lb 9 at that point then she was born at 27 weeks weighing 1lb 13.

There was no question of me having a natural delivery - things started to go rapidly downhill on the Sunday morning both with Sophie and with me. I was one hour from organ failure so they decided to deliver her that afternoon. There was a huge team of people in the theatre and Sophie was whisked right away to be put in the incubator and sorted out. She cried when she was born which was the most amazing sound we have ever heard. She wasn't ventilated immediately but after about 30 minutes she got tired and was put on the ventilator for a day. After that she was on CPAP. She was back on the ventilator for a few days when she was 2 weeks old but then off it again and was never back on it. 

She was on CPAP until she was 10 weeks old, but they had started trying her off it from about 5 weeks. However, when she was moved out of intensive care into high dependency, they had her back on CPAP a lot more than she had been in intensive care. Turned out they like to find out for themselves in HDU what the babies can cope with rather than taking NICU's word for it.

Every baby is different as the others have said, and no two stories are the same although you often find once your baby arrives that there is someone with a very similar situation to yours. Nothing can be predicted until the baby is actually here but there is so much they can to for preemies, and you hear of even 23 weekers doing really well. There was a 24 weeker in our unit at the same time as Sophie and she was doing really well.

DH and I found that the scariest time for us was the time before Sophie was born, when we knew she'd be coming early but we didn't know how early. First we were told they were hoping to get me to 30 weeks (this was at 25 weeks), then a few days later they said I might get another 10 days. In the end I got another 3 days. I was transferred to a bigger, better hospital as the one I was booked into doesn't take babies less than 32 weeks gestation. I was in hospital for 6 days after having her, then travelling up and down every day. It was a 120 mile round trip for us. We were able to stay for 6 nights when it got close to the time for her coming home, as I needed to establish breastfeeding. They had 2 double rooms and also a transitional care room which was like a ward with 4 beds in it where mums could stay.

After Sophie was actually here, and we knew what we were dealing with, it was much easier. It was still an emotional rollercoaster but when you're actually going through it, you cope with it somehow. It's when you look back you think "how on earth did we do that and not crack up?!" Something does keep you going though.

Lots of luck and I hope LO stays inside much longer.

xxx


----------



## stardust599

Thanks very much for your experiences, I feel a bit reassured that we can get through whatever is thrown at us.

My little baby has been wriggling lots today and yesterday and a trace today showed that her heartrate variables are good and movements plentiful - better than the trace on Sunday I think. I've also grown a cm since Sunday so maybe she's had a little growth spurt? I don't have a follow-up growth scan until next Tues so I will have a better idea then of how her growth is doing. I hope she carries on growing and doesn't come for a good couple of months yet but if she does have to come pramaturely I know I have you girls here for support xxx


----------



## lil-star

Another star having problems! I'm 27 + 4 and just got my first steroid shot today. Being admitted next week and just hope I can hold on for a another few weeks.
How are you doing now?


----------



## Foogirl

I'm wishing sticky for you both!


----------



## stardust599

Thanks.

Hi lil-star, thanks for your message! I'm doing great thanks. I feel that I have really grown the past few days and had a huge improvement in movements - I'm getting more and they feel a lot bigger and stronger. I hadn't grown for a good month I think but I have really come on in just the past 4 or 5 days. I was talking to my Mum who thinks that maybe my measurements aren't too bad as we're sure they have my dates wrong. I'm also a very very small person myself and my OH is pretty small. They haven't mentioned any problems with bloodflow, fluid etc. so maybe I could just be having a smaller baby? I have another growth scan on Tues so I'm not sure what they're going to say but I have a little feeling bubs might have had a growth spurt. By their dates I'll be 30weeks or by mine 29+2. 

How have you been doing, have you had any more recent news from scans etc.? Are your movements okay? Mine were so quiet last week, I was convinced something was really wrong but they have really picked up this week. It's great that you've been given the steroid shots - I've been sent a PM message from someone saying that the steriods should be given 12 or 24hours apart immedietly before delivery to give them the best possible chance of working - maybe worth mentioning to your consultant? If you can get to 30weeks that's fantastic hun, every day counts.

Anyway, I'm intruding on Premature Babies board when I really shouldn't be, I'll be back on Tuesday after I have had my scan and my follow up with the consultant and let you know what they think.

xxx


----------



## mumof2kids

Hi I just thought I'll add that there are two types of steriods one which can be given 12 hours apart and one 24hours a part and then there is certain waiting time before delivery can happen. With my first pregnancy I had my 1st steriod shot on a thursday and then on the friday and I had an emergency c-sec on the sunday and it seemed to work as my 32weeker breathed on her own. Also I've been told that once you have had your steriods their effects diminish after a week. So keep that in mind... 2nd time round people kept thinking negatively around me and I didn't get my steriods when I should have.


----------



## lil-star

stardust599 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Hi lil-star, thanks for your message! I'm doing great thanks. I feel that I have really grown the past few days and had a huge improvement in movements - I'm getting more and they feel a lot bigger and stronger. I hadn't grown for a good month I think but I have really come on in just the past 4 or 5 days. I was talking to my Mum who thinks that maybe my measurements aren't too bad as we're sure they have my dates wrong. I'm also a very very small person myself and my OH is pretty small. They haven't mentioned any problems with bloodflow, fluid etc. so maybe I could just be having a smaller baby? I have another growth scan on Tues so I'm not sure what they're going to say but I have a little feeling bubs might have had a growth spurt. By their dates I'll be 30weeks or by mine 29+2.
> 
> How have you been doing, have you had any more recent news from scans etc.? Are your movements okay? Mine were so quiet last week, I was convinced something was really wrong but they have really picked up this week. It's great that you've been given the steroid shots - I've been sent a PM message from someone saying that the steriods should be given 12 or 24hours apart immedietly before delivery to give them the best possible chance of working - maybe worth mentioning to your consultant? If you can get to 30weeks that's fantastic hun, every day counts.
> 
> Anyway, I'm intruding on Premature Babies board when I really shouldn't be, I'll be back on Tuesday after I have had my scan and my follow up with the consultant and let you know what they think.
> 
> xxx

I took a really bad reaction to the steroids last night, heart was in my mouth, rash on my face and chest and extreme heart burn. Got about 2 hours sleep today and didn't feel baby move at all. When I went for my second shot they checked the heartbeat and said it was ok so just hope she starts kicking again.
If you are small hun theres a good chance bebe could just be following it's mummy.If you need a chat pm me, I'll have loads of free time next week lol xxx


----------



## Foogirl

stardust599 said:


> Anyway, I'm intruding on Premature Babies board when I really shouldn't be, I'll be back on Tuesday after I have had my scan and my follow up with the consultant and let you know what they think.
> 
> xxx

You are more than welcome to be here. I wish I had had the sense to come in and ask questions when I first bled. None of the doctors had really indicated there was a serious risk of that, just that the steroids were a precaution.

Being armed with the stats, facts and figures before I gave birth would really have been good for me.


----------



## stardust599

Hi girls

Just to let you know I had a follow up scan today and my referral to consultant.

Baby was around the 25th centile, fluid levels normal and no other problems apparent. My fundal height is still 5weeks behind which they didn't really explain. I have an anterior placenta which could explain the quieter days in movements and I have just to carry on keeping an eye movements and go back for another trace if anything changes.

It doesn't look like baby is growth restricted - placenta, bloodflow etc. must all be okay I presume and baby just genetically small as I'm very very petite!

I have to go back in 4 weeks for a follow up scan and another check with the consultant but he doesn't think he will need to see me after that which is fantastic - looks like my baby will be full-term after all.

Thank you very very very much for all the support and kindness, good luck on all your journeys - I have actually been looking at a few diaries and am inspired by how brave everyone is. Thanks again for reading!
xxx


----------



## nineena

So glad to hear things turned out well. Hope you can enjoy the last few wks and continue to be healthy :) Keep growing LO :) xx


----------



## AP

So good to hear things are going well - but the doors always open for advice, i think a lot of members are scared to pop in :) I know I was! I would run in and back out again :rofl:


----------



## Agiboma

glad to hear all is well


----------



## dinky

*hi stardust, im in the same boat as you! im 33 weeks tomorrow and i too have a baby that is measuring too small. ive been having regular growth scans every 4 weeks and at 12,20 and 28 weeks she was measuring bang on the target line on the growth chart but when i went in for my 32 week scan her weight had dropped off below the 10th centile which im gutted about. i have also been seeing a consultant and she has referred me for a doppler scan on thursday to check that the placenta is still doing its job properly, im quite nervous about it to be honest i hope shes gunna be ok in there! ive also been told to keep an eye on movements but since being told to keep an eye on it im sure she is not moving as much! but i think thats because im now noticing when shes not moving instead of before when i just noticed when she did move!

how is your babys growth doing now? still well i hope! my baby weighed 3lb 5 at my 32 week scan x*


----------



## stardust599

Hey hun, I replied on your own thread. xxx


----------



## Laura2919

Glad all is well.


----------



## Josephs_Daddy

Great to hear that all is falling into place.

Stacey was feeling like she had 'wind' from about Midday. I picked her up from work at 6pm. I then went to work myself at 7:30pm and Stacey said that she was going for a lie down.

8:20pm, and mr mobile rang. Stacey told me that she'd been onto Primecare and they told her to come to hospital straight away. I've never ran out of work so fast! (I'm a DJ - just left the pub with all my gear/lights/music set up!).

Her 'contractions' were every six minutes in the car - but we still didnt know they were contractions!

We were taken to an assessment room and stacey was twice measured. The nurse didn't really say anything, but kept indicating 'if this baby comes tonight, then....'. This was so scary! Tonight? No! It's October! Not January!!!!!

Panic set in. The whole hospital ward was just a blur as Stacey was wheeled through a corridor - to a sign saying 'Maternity Ward'. But it still didn't click - I was so confused, so worried, nervous, I never had time to stop and think 'I could be a Dad tonight'.

Stacey was placed on gas. It was about 9:45 by this time. Equipment was being wheeled into the room, a big 'sunbed'. The consultant was telling us there is a very real chance it may not survive. Doctors were injecting steroids and other painkillers. 

Joseph was born at 11:08 weighing 2lb 12oz. The lower part of his face appeared 'blue' and his eyes were wide open - which were BRIGHT blue, and he appeared to stare at me for the split second I saw him.

He cried, ever so faintly! and was whisked away, we didnt see him for two hours. He was ventilated later that night, CPAP the next day for 4 days...ten weeks in NICU...home the day before Xmas eve!!

And now....well, you can't shut him up!!!!!


----------

